# Custom Boot Animations



## Crazed_Persona (Sep 12, 2013)

I am fairly new. I have Furcht's GC1 kernel and rom from http://rootzwiki.com/topic/39559-gc1romcwmtweaker-v10x/page-31 and didn't see a topic for custom boot animations so I was curious about wether or not they are possible because I have tried most things from anywhere I can find. I have tried googling it and xda had a lot for "samsung" but it seems like the stratosphere is locked up tighter than thise other phones or I am just a noob at it. So if anyone has tested and has a custom boot animation on the stratosphere please tell me how you got it cause I really want one. The link to the animation I really want is here.


----------



## dwitherell (Jul 23, 2011)

Support for custom animations (things contained within a bootanimation.zip or sanim.zip for example) require kernel modifications - this was done on the EI2 base but has not been done on the newer FF1 or GC1 bases. It's not impossible, just hasn't been done yet. There isn't much else you can do with the stratosphere regarding boot animations until the kernel has been made amenable to it unfortunately.


----------



## Crazed_Persona (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

